
What are the best, less well-known blockchain white papers? - founder_qw
I know Ethereum and Bitcoin are the prime examples of the white papers for blockchain. What are less known high quality white papers that you have come across?<p>Asking because I often see mentions of blockchain &#x2F; ICOs followed up by accusations of scam based on the quality of the white-paper, so really curious to see the ones that have better white papers. Thank you
======
tromp
Good white papers, like Satoshi Nakamoto's original, focus on technology, not
on teams, partnerships, roadmaps, and marketing.

Here's a great example:

[http://mimblewimble.cash/20160719-OriginalWhitePaper.txt](http://mimblewimble.cash/20160719-OriginalWhitePaper.txt)

------
atomical
FunFair:
[https://funfair.io/explore/whitepapers/](https://funfair.io/explore/whitepapers/)

------
git_rancher
Skycoin is interesting.
[https://www.skycoin.net/whitepapers/](https://www.skycoin.net/whitepapers/)

